

JQuery plugin to prevent excessive resizing of responsive design. - xinumbralis
http://mig.io/makes/wanker/?

======
golem_de
You should also have a look on fartscroll:
[http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/](http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/)

